# River Cane Arrow



## lastofthebreed (Sep 21, 2009)

I went to the Art in the Heart festival in Augusta this past weekend with my wife (she makes split oak baskets and was one of the exhibitors).  While wandering around I came across a gentleman from Swainsboro selling some self made bows and river cane arrows.  I don't have his card, I misplaced it, but I think his last name was McGee.  This gentleman also knapped the arrowheads for his arrows and attached them with deer sinew.  He attached his turkey feather fletching with deer sinew also.

To make a long story short, I bought one of his arrows to display in the main room of my hunting cabin - now I regret not buying two of them. 

Does anybody on the forum know who this gentleman might be?  Failing that, does anyone make river cane arrows the same way and would you be willing to sell one so I can have a set to display?


----------



## CAL (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one of Nick's and it is a hoot too!All I need is a bow and I would be ready.That arrow is perfectly straight and then some,a beautiful job.

Ya need to post some of your wife's work as I am sure some of the members would be interested.I know I would!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2009)

I can make you one when I get a little time. I make them the same way.


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Other Material?*

Got on this Primative forum after getting tired of the politics on hunting forum, and you guys have inspired me to get back into this. When i was a kid, back in the day of digging a hole was fun, i searched for finds. have found alot over the years. 
I'd like to get back in this now. My question. if river Cane wasn't used, what other materials were used for Arrows?
Particularly around Gwinnett County.
Found most of my heads here, and believe the Tribe around here was "Creek" indian.
Anyone know? Also, 90% of the heads and tools are Quartz.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 22, 2009)

You can make arrows from Virburnum, dogwood shoots, gallberry shoots,wild rose...ect. pretty much if it will dry out and you can straighten it then it will shoot. only problem is alot of the above mentioned you will continually be straitening it because of warping I guess. The good...no great thing about cane is once you straighten it it stays straight right own. It is referd as natures carbon, and it is as tough too.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 22, 2009)

lastofthebreed said:


> I went to the Art in the Heart festival in Augusta this past weekend with my wife (she makes split oak baskets and was one of the exhibitors).  While wandering around I came across a gentleman from Swainsboro selling some self made bows and river cane arrows.  I don't have his card, I misplaced it, but I think his last name was McGee.  This gentleman also knapped the arrowheads for his arrows and attached them with deer sinew.  He attached his turkey feather fletching with deer sinew also.
> 
> To make a long story short, I bought one of his arrows to display in the main room of my hunting cabin - now I regret not buying two of them.
> 
> Does anybody on the forum know who this gentleman might be?  Failing that, does anyone make river cane arrows the same way and would you be willing to sell one so I can have a set to display?



Get your wife to post photos of some of her baskets. I'm looking for a white oak split trapper style basket myself !


----------



## allenww (Sep 23, 2009)

reply to Size Matters - 

Remember that both Cherokee and Creek tended to live on a water source.  It was there that alluvial plains  (flat ground)  for planting
and winter/spring flooding for nutrient deposition were natural
assets.  I believe the free growing cane was a bonus.

And yes, as of 175_, the Indians around Atlanta were Muscogee Creek.  

The Cherokee won a battle on the banks of the Etowah in that decade that put the boundary at Standing Peachtree on the Hooch.  (This was the same battle that made Nancy Ward famous)

It is difficult for me to grasp, but 80 years later English speakers had two major Indian tribes in forced exile in Oklahoma.  Their total
population there was less than a quarter of their estimated 1750
populations.  Author Jared Diamond explains it in three words: guns, germs , and steel.  Germs did the bulk of the work. 

wa


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks allenww, for that piece of history!!!!! I live very close to Red Clay Park and up the road from Nancy Wards grave. Always was taught these stories when in school, course our educational system took creative license at times with history......


----------



## The Native Way (Sep 23, 2009)

I make them , cane shaft turkey feathers tied with sinew and flint arrowhead $25  plus shipping


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 23, 2009)

More interested in making my own. now the fun part, i have several heads i found made of quarts, so i figured HEY, i'll go to the creek, pick up a few choice stones and try this myself. pulled a basic knapping page off the internet. and......???????? there's got to be an art to that i want to know.
The percussion knap, i'll eventually get. but the Pressure knap? with a deer antler? how'd these creek indians do it?
next question, you guys that do make heads and knives. what kind of time frame does it take you? hour, day, week?


----------



## dpoole (Sep 23, 2009)

good knappers can knock one out in less than 1 hour.


----------

